# Mares Before Foaling



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

kiaralitty said:


> hey guys, i am looking for some pics of ppls mares just before foaling to compare them to mine. if anyone could plz post pics of their mares. pics of how their stomaches drop. and how filled out their udder is. how loose the Vulva is and how prominant the tail bone is.


Hey, I posted some pictures of Freyja (assumed due around March 18-20) on the following thread: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-breeding/foaling-qs-46465/

The pictures were posted a few weeks ago, but I have on there all the pictures you requested with the exception of the pics of the udder, as I had trouble getting a picture (black belly, black udder, dark barn). As of that time, my mare had experienced her belly drop but her flanks weren't filled in yet, the baby was already in position as per the ultrasound I had done, her udder has been holding at about half full for a month. She just developed some uncommonly early signs, but you can see the pictures a couple pages in on that thread.  (page 6 to be exact)


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry for the double post, but I remember someone posting this link a while back, it does have a lot of good pictures on there if you aren't experienced in knowing what to look for: Foaling


----------



## Pidge (Sep 5, 2009)

I dont have pictures but this might help. One of the mares at work actually squirts and leaks milk between 2-24 hours before having her babies. It never fails.

We caught her leaking one afternoon, notified her owner, next morning came to work and there was a baby.

So maybe keep an eye out for having a leaky mare. Hope that might help some.


----------



## PaintsPwn (Dec 29, 2009)

There is so much I need to learn O_O


----------



## DakotaLuv (Mar 21, 2009)

Here's a couple mares. The black overo-5 days before foaling. The dun tobi was 4 days before foaling.


----------



## Kiana (Apr 17, 2010)

Hi all heres a pic of my 4 year old maiden paint mare...10 monthes along??


----------



## Juna (Apr 4, 2010)

4 days before foaling. This is a maiden mare.
















Her neck isn't as short as it looks here. LOL. Trick of the camera angle. 








This was 24 hours before foaling. She dripped off and for a day. 








And just because she's cute. 








Mama and baby.


----------

